# Looking for Tolkien Approved Illustrated Version of LOTR



## 1stvermont (Feb 13, 2018)

I am looking for a illustrated copy of Lord of the Rings and am leaning towards Alan Lee's version

http://www.tolkien.co.uk/product/9780007525546/The+Lord+of+the+Rings


I am specifically looking for a version that will present middle earth in a realistic non cartoon/fantasy manner. Tolkien viewed middle earth as real history and did not like the normal fantasy/Disney portrayal of "fantasy" books. So i am also looking for any version by artists he generally approved of. Any ideas or suggestions would help, thanks.


----------



## Elthir (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't think there's an illustrated edition that Tolkien himself approved. If I recall correctly, the artists that he liked in his day never ended up doing an illustrated edition.

In general, JRRT liked Pauline Baynes -- _The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_ -- but for example, according to John Rateliff Tolkien appears to have generally disliked her interpretation of the Fellowship (the Nine Walkers), which had been included on one of her maps.


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 11, 2018)

I went with the Allen Lee illustrated edition, good sale right now.

https://www.christianbook.com/the-l...r-tolkien/9780395595114/pd/595118?event=ESRCG


and the hobbit illustrated by Tolkien 

https://www.christianbook.com/the-h...r-tolkien/9780395177112/pd/177111?event=ESRCG


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 18, 2018)

I agree on Alan Lee-- suitably grim, with a kind of medieval feel. It reminds me of the person who wrote to Tolkien that he reserved his reading for Lent, "because it was so hard and bitter".

For a more colorful take, I like Ted Naismith, who's especially good for expansive landscapes.

Depends on your mood, I guess.


----------



## Elthir (Jan 13, 2020)

I like Lee and Howe, but lately I find myself wanting something new.

Not exactly this image [replace head with "Elven-head" for instance], but I like this, for example.





https://www.artstation.com/artwork/yb2OdK



Or by Amei Zhao:


----------



## Elthir (Jan 17, 2020)

Considering what Tolkien said about illustrating fairy stories (which I won't quote here), his own art, and that he liked certain images (with respect to _The_ _Lord of the Rings _and _The Adventures of Tom Bombadil_) by Cor Blok, Mary Fairburn and Pauline Baynes, my guess is that JRRT would have enjoyed this approach . . . for examples (that I certainly like) by Jian Guo.




And for a First Age example . . .



Fingon!


----------



## Elthir (May 19, 2020)

Love these, by Norloth.

Possible Covers

 

 

Plus Rivendell, Lothlorien,


 





And The Hobbit.


----------



## Elthir (May 22, 2020)

Found these when looking for Tolkien covers!

by dieroteiris a self-taught amateur artist from the south of Germany.



Also: I find this one both humorous and "serious" at the same time!


----------



## Elthir (Jun 11, 2020)

Like the design here.


----------



## Aramarien (Jun 12, 2020)

I like both Howe and Lee. Both artists have said that they very carefully read the section that they are trying to illustrate to really try to depict what they are reading. I also like Ted Nasmaith. 
I tend to like more realistic renderings, but that is a personal preference. If you look at Tolkien's own artwork, there is a combination of realism and abstract art. 
Reading through Tolkien's Letters, I see that he seemed to like some artists and not others. I'll see if I can find the answers.


----------

